# Goggles



## Snow joe (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm looking for advice on a great pair of goggles. The goggles I currently have are good in the sun but maybe too tinted for night boarding and cloudy days. I also having trouble determining Dept perception. So I'm asking for some suggestions on a good pair of goggles that have universal use. Please help thankyou


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

This is individual but for me oakleys prizm with cat2 tint (prizm sapphire for example) works great in almost any condition. I also have a cat1 lens but use that one mostly on cloudy December days.


----------



## Snow joe (Dec 29, 2019)

Schoobang said:


> This is individual but for me oakleys prizm with cat2 tint (prizm sapphire for example) works great in almost any condition. I also have a cat1 lens but use that one mostly on cloudy Decem


----------



## Snow joe (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Everyone's eyes are different so different base tints will work for others and not for you. Kinda like boots, go try stuff if you can. Otherwise any reputable brand you'll find has a fancy contrast boosting tech now. No ones is superior to the others. For your purposes you're better off with 2 lenses. Which is the real downside to Oakley, they're so damn proud of their Prism (read as pink lenses) they charge what everyone else does and dont offer a second lens. If Prism works best for you, then it works best, but for me personally its mediocre and not worth the extra $80 for a second lens.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have two pairs of Oakley's cause Prizm is fantastic and they don't pinch my nose.

Line Miner Prizm Rose or Hi Pink work for just about anything. If you have a lot of sun I'd go rose, if it's normally darker like in the pnw or night, hi-pink.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Like Nivek says, look into multiple lenses for different conditions. I like Anons because it's so easy to change the lens, and they have lots of options on their website (Burton).


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I switched from Smith Prophecy to Anon M4 with interchangeable lenses for this season and really like the Anons (I also switched from a Smith to an Anon helmet). 

I would suggest for your needs to find goggles with changeable lenses rather than a single lens for all conditions. Then try some with your helmet to see which fit best.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

TheSalamander said:


> I switched from Smith Prophecy to Anon M4 with interchangeable lenses for this season and really like the Anons (I also switched from a Smith to an Anon helmet).
> 
> I would suggest for your needs to find goggles with changeable lenses rather than a single lens for all conditions. Then try some with your helmet to see which fit best.


Anon M4 are pretty damn good...., bright and lowlight lenses, MFI integrated mask.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

The only downside for me with the Anon is that if you then buy the additional MFI masks/balaclavas etc that the magnets are wrong for connecting with the M4 Goggles. To be fair it does say so in the small print. So you need to remove the plastic magnet clip from the MFI mask included with the M4 Goggles and put it in the other MFI masks/balaclavas you purchase. It would be better if Anon sold the plastic magnet clips so I could get a few spares, or even better have M4 versions of the additional masks/balaclavas.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TheSalamander said:


> The only downside for me with the Anon is that if you then buy the additional MFI masks/balaclavas etc that the magnets are wrong for connecting with the M4 Goggles. To be fair it does say so in the small print. So you need to remove the plastic magnet clip from the MFI mask included with the M4 Goggles and put it in the other MFI masks/balaclavas you purchase. It would be better if Anon sold the plastic magnet clips so I could get a few spares, or even better have M4 versions of the additional masks/balaclavas.


You can order extra magnetic inserts for the M4 masks from Burton as a parts order. They may or may not charge you. If you buy the masks through the Burton site, you can reference the order number and you'll definitely get the inserts for free.

Probably sending them a pic of your receipt would be enough as well. Burton is unlikely to get militant about this, since it's their fuck-up that the M4s were made backwards.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

I have Oakley that are very good with the po am lens 

but smith with are good too and they give to you two magnetic lens


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Prizm lens


----------

